# Torque tab



## Jim (Jun 30, 2017)

While running down the lake if it is harder to steer to the left do I need to adjust the torque/trim tab?

On the trailer it's smooth when turning left and right.

If I do need to adjust it, which way do I turn it if I'm facing the motor from the rear?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Jun 30, 2017)

As set, that OB (due to RH prop) is trying to steer the boat to the right If a boat pulls or turns easiest to the right, when facing the OB from behind, position the trailing edge of the tab more towards the right-side of the boat.

Seems counter-intuitive, yes ... but that's how they work.


----------



## Stumpalump (Jun 30, 2017)

I get good results tuning a clamp on motors side to side position than by turning the tab to the max and adding more drag.


----------



## DaleH (Jul 1, 2017)

Stumpalump said:


> I get good results tuning a clamp on motors side to side position than by turning the tab to the max and adding more drag.


... uhhhh, well he could end up lessening the tab drag too ...


----------



## nccatfisher (Jul 1, 2017)

If it isn't pulling one way or another that is about all you can hope for. You can try adjusting the tab but if it isn't pulling I seriously doubt you get the results you are looking for.


----------



## DaleH (Jul 1, 2017)

True ... to a point, as a boat equipped with a right-hand pitch prop will also turn easiest (as felt at the wheel) to the starboard.


----------



## turbotodd (Jul 1, 2017)

If the boat pulls to the right, adjust torque tab to the right. If it pulls left, adjust it left. If it doesn't pull at all, leave it alone. Steering torque is a natural phenomenon, makes it harder to steer one way than the other. Nothing you can do about it other than remove the foot and put a jet on it.

On console steered boats, you can get an NFB helm assembly which masks the steering torque. NFB=no feed back. I personally don't like 'em but they do what they're supposed to.


----------



## Stumpalump (Jul 2, 2017)

I like the no feedback but it's like power steering on a sports car in that you loose the feeling. I'd like it better if you had the option to loosen it up. I'll have to look into that. Maybe an adjustment or a shot of spray lube on the clutch.


----------



## DaleH (Jul 2, 2017)

turbotodd said:


> If the boat pulls to the right, adjust torque tab to the right. If it pulls left, adjust it left. If it doesn't pull at all, leave it alone.


Good way to remember it ... move to the side it is favoring. Picture from OMC service manual added.


----------



## muddywaders (Jul 2, 2017)

Mounting the motor higher may alleviate some torque steer as well.The old cable and pulley systems resist torque steer and have better feel than the n.f.b. helms I have tried(teleflex) which have 10-15 degrees of of play before they engage the cable.There may be more responsive cable units available not sure how they compare to hydraulic.


----------

